# Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!



## Buratino (18. Aug. 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
bin seid vielen Jahren (s. 1975) leidenschafftlicher Aquariner und über einige 
Umwege vom Koi- Fieber angesteckt worden. Bin 48 Jahre, verheiratet und habe 2 Kinder, lebe in der Nähe von Frankfurt (Oder). Von den Anfängen eines kleinen Goldfischteiches (4000L), über mehrfaches Umbauen   der langsam wachsenden Koischar, bin ich jetzt bei einem 2007 fertig gewordenen
Koiteich angelangt. Keine Angst habe an mancher Stelle auch Lehrgeld bezahlt. Jeder macht halt seine eigenen Fehler!?  

Größe: 72m³ ( 6 x 6 x 2m)
Filter: 7m³ in 6 Kammern Schwerkraft ( Eigenbau)
Pflanzenfilter: 1m³
2x Bodenablauf , 1x Skimmer
2x Einlauf gepumpt Aquamax 16000L/h und Titan 6000/h
Besatz: 30 Koi`s und 2 __ Sterlet

Nun noch ein paar Bilder im Anhang das ihr euch ein Bild machen könnt.
Wände sind alle steil nach unten, habe noch 3 Katzen und muß den Koi`s
schnelle Fluchtmöglichkeiten schaffen.

So das soll es fürs erste gewesen sein!!!
MfG Buratino


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Buratino

Willkommen hier im Forum. 

Einen schönen Koi-Teich hast du da. 
Da steckt bestimmt viel Arbeit drin.

Kannst du evtl. auch ein paar Bilder deiner Filteranlage reinstellen?
Gerade weil es ein Eigenbau ist wäre es interessant das mal zu sehen.
Natürlich nur wenn du das willst. 

Weiterhin viel Spaß hier im Forum


----------



## Buratino (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Daniel,
habe schnell mal einige Fotos von meiner Filteranlage gemacht.
Sehen natürlich nicht so toll aus, aber der Filter arbeitet bei diesem Wetter
und den vielen Koi`s auf hochtouren.
Es handelt sich um einen 6 Kammer Schwerkraftfilter.
Größe: 4m x 2,5m x 1,25m ( 7m³)
Kammer 1: Vortex mit 3 Eingängen 100mm (2x Bodenablauf mit Schieber, 1x Skimmer)
Kammer 2: 5 Reihen a 6 Filterbürsten (15 x 70cm)
Kammer 3: Filtermaterial aus der Wasseraufbereitung (5000 Stück)
Kammer 4: 100Kg Lavagestein
Kammer 5: 4x Japanmatte
Kammer 6: Pumpenkammer

Alle Kammern werden mit einer Air Blow50 belüftet. Jede Kammer kann über ein 50mm Standrohr gereinigt werden. Schieber schließen ,Pumpen ausschalten und dann das entsprechende Rohr ziehen. Alle Kammern sind unterhalb der Bodenplatte mit einem in 1,5m liegendem Pumpenschacht verbunden. Der Schlamm wird dann automatisch mittels einen Tauchpumpe 
abgepumt und entsorgt. Ohne großen Aufwand kann so jede Kammer gereingt werden. Allerdings geschieht das nur 2 x pro Jahr und dann gestaffelt um das 
Gleichgewicht im Filter nicht zu sehr zu stören. 
Habe dieses Jahr nach Faden- und Schwebealgenplage das erste mal mit
EM- Bakterien gearbeitet und gute Resultate erzielt (nicht nur in meinem Teich). Ich glaube für einen Teichfreund ist es nicht sehr erfreulich wenn er seine Lieblinge nicht sehen kann.  
Hoffe das ich Dir einen kleinen Einblick in meine Filteranlage geben konnte!?

Noch ein schönes WE wünscht Buratino


----------



## Ulumulu (18. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Buratino

Danke für die aufklärende Beschreibung deiner Filteranlage. 

Da hab ich direkt eine Frage an dich. 
Ich habe nämlich vor meinen Teich zu vergrößern und bin noch voll in der Planung.
Im Moment plane ich nämlich die Filteranlage für den neuen Teich. 
Da bringen mich deine Bilder wieder auf neue Ideen.
Ich sehe, dass du deine Filterkammern gemauert hast und dann Versiegelt mit blauer Farbe?
Was genau ist das für eine Farbe die du da genommen hast? 

Evtl. wäre das mauern der Filterkammern bei mir eine alternative zu Behältern.
Danke schon mal


----------



## Buratino (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Daniel,
habe meinen Filter aus 20iger Kalksandsteinen für die Außenwände und mit
10ner für die Innenwände geklebt. Kannst Du alles prima passend zurecht- sägen.  Danach das Ganze 2x mit PCI- Schlämme
gestrichen (einfach Pulver mit Wasser anrühren und dem Pinsel streichen).
Nun hast Du schöne gerade Wände und die Poren sind alle verschlossen.
Jetzt kannst Du die Kammern mit Schwimmbadfarbe (ca.30€) 2x streichen.
Bekommst Du halbwegs günstig auf jedem Baumarkt. PCI- Schlämme 2Tage
ablüften lassen, Schwimmbadfarbe einen Woche, danach habe ich noch sicherheitshalber den Filter mit Wasser gefüllt und gründlich gespüllt.  
Ich hoffe Du kannst einiges für Deine Planung verwenden.

MfG Buratino


----------



## Frank (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Buratino,

das hört sich so weit alles gut an, aber ...

... Kalksandsteine sägen?  Womit kann man die denn sägen? 

Mit Winkelschleifer und Diamantscheibe trennen, kann ich mir ja vorstellen, gibt aber ne riesen Staub entwicklung.


----------



## Buratino (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Frank,

habe einen großen Trennschneider mit Diamantscheibe genommen, mit der Staubentwicklung hat es sich in Grenzen gehalten, habe mir eine windge-
schützte Stelle auf dem Grundstück gesucht. Du kannst aber auch einen
etwas besseren Elektrofuchsschwanz mit entsprechendem Sägeblatt
nehmen.

Gruß Buratino


----------



## Ulumulu (19. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Buratino

Vielen Dank für deine Beschreibung wie du deinen Filter Gemauert hast. 

Ich denke ist werde es auch so machen. 
Dauert aber noch, denn die Vergrößerung des Teiches ist für 2009 oder 2010 geplant. 
Besser kann man den Platz in einer Filterkammer nicht ausnutzen als die einzelnen Kammern  zu mauern.
Ist zwar evtl. etwas teurer als wie wenn ich Behälter nehmen würde aber dafür Spare ich dann Flansche und Kleber.
Auch die Idee mit dem Standrohr zum Schlammablass finde ich gut.

Zwei  Fragen habe ich jetzt aber noch.  
Hast du oberhalb der Kammer noch einen Ringanker gegossen?
Und sind die Wände Verputzt?


----------



## Buratino (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Daniel,

der Kleber hält bombensicher, habe keinen Ringanker mit eingebaut.
Von Außen ist zu 90% das Erdreich als Gegendruck ausreichend.
Die Außenwände habe ich zunächst auch 2x mit PCI- Schlämme gestrichen,
danach 2x mit Betonfarbe (grün) aus dem Baumarkt. Werde allerdings im 
nächsten Jahr den Filter noch mit Riemchen oder Bruchplatten verkleiden, das
er besser in das Gesamtbild passt. So ist das halt mit unserem Hobby, es gibt immer was zu werkelt.

Gruß Buratino


----------



## Ulumulu (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Buratino

Da hast du recht, es gibt immer was zu tun am Teich. 
Alles klar dann kann ich schon mal damit beginnen zu planen wie ich die einzelnen Kammern aufteilen werde und mache davon Zeichnungen. 
Man kann ja nie genug vorher Planen und noch habe ich ja Zeit bis es dann soweit ist. 
Da fällt mir aber noch was auf, und zwar sprichst du die ganze Zeit von Kleber.
Hast du die Steine geklebt? Womit?  Oder mit Beton gemauert?


----------



## Horst T. (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

hallo zusammen, ich als Anfänger im Teich Bereich habe da mal folgende Frage...wozu dient die Einstiegsleiter ???? handelt es sich hier etwa um einen Schwimm-Koiteich ??? GEHT DAS     
Oder ist die nur für etwaige " Arbeiten " im Teich gedacht ???
Ansonsten eine suuuuper schöner Anlage


----------



## Badener (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Buratino,

herzlich willkommen hier.
Einen super schönen Teich hast Du da. Da kann ich nur sagen Hut ab.  
Die Idee mit dem gemauerten Filter ist ja Spitzenklasse. 1 
Die werde ich nächstes Jahr auch bei mir umsetzen. Hab im Moment Regentonnen am Teich stehen, sieht nicht so toll aus.

Gruß aus dem Schwarzwald.

Micha


----------



## Buratino (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Daniel,
den Kleber kannst Du gleich mit den Kalksandsteinen zusammen kaufen,
bekommst Du auch im Baumarkt. Bei meinem Filter habe ich zwei 25kg Säcke
verarbeitet. Der Kleber wird mit Wasser angerührt und dann mit einem 3mm
Zahnspachtel aufgetragen. Nach ca. 10 Minuten ist der Kleber schon so abgebunden das Du nichts mehr verschieben kannst. Habe meinen Filter 
locker an zwei Tagen hochgezogen. Hat richtig geschafft, vorallem muß man kein Profi sein und eigener Hände Werk schafft neue Motivation.  

Bis bald Buratino


----------



## Buratino (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Horst,

hast schon richtig vermutet, gehe in meinem Teich auch schwimmen.
Will meinen Lieblingen beim Schwimmen zusehen.  
Macht sich richtig gut mit Schnorchel und Taucherbrille beim Füttern zu zusehen. Kannst natürlich keine große Wasserschlachten machen, aber zur Erholung ein paar Runden schwimmen ist kein Problem.
Im Winter wird die Leiter dann abgebaut.

Gruß Buratino


----------



## Buratino (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo alle zusammen,
wollte euch natürlich meinen kleinen Goldfischteich nicht vorenthalten und hab mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder gemacht.
Nicht das ihr denkt alle Koihalter haben nur Teiche ohne Pflanzen und
entsprechendem Umland.  
Der Teich hat ca. 4000l (GFK Fertigteich) und wird über einem Biotec 5
gefiltert. Als Pumpe dient eine Titan3000. Übrigens ist die UV- Lampe nicht
in Betrieb. Habe den Teich mit EM-A geimpft (1l auf 10m³) und glasklares
Wasser (Sichttiefe 1m) ohne Chemie. Die Bakties übernehmen den Schadstoffabbau und der Filter mußte dieses Jahr noch nicht gereinigt werden. Fische fühlen sich wohl (ca. 30 Goldies u. 2 Goldorfen).

Wünsch euch noch einen schönen Tag u. viel Spaß mit unserm Hobby !!!

Gruß Andreas


----------



## nikita66 (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Andreas,
wow, deine Teiche sind eine Wucht, ein Traum von Koiteich und ein sehr schöner Naturteich, einfach nur genial und mein absoluter Traum.
Danke übrigens für deine Antwort in meinem Tread, das hat mir schon sehr weiter geholfen. Ich werde, bzw. ich muss mir erst einen besseren Filter anschaffen vorher tue ich das Wasser (trüb und grünlich, Wasserwerte aber OK) den Kois nicht an. 

LG
Elke


----------



## Buratino (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Elke,
sehe ich auch so, die meisten Fehler kommen wenn man keine Geduld hat.:beeten: 
Mußte bei meinen Bauten und Umbauten auch an mancher Stelle Lehrgeld 
zahlen. Wähle Deinen Filter nicht zu klein, lieber einen Nummer größer,
Deine Fische werdens Dir danken.  
Es kommt halt nicht auf die großen, rasend durchfließenden Mengen an Wasser an, sonder das unser kleinen Helfer, die Bakties, auch genug Zeit und Fläche haben, die Schadstoffe abzubauen. Ich hoffe das sich auch einige Profi`s mal zum Thema UVC bzw. den Einsatz von Mikroorganismen melden.
Vieleicht wäre es ja auch mal ein neues Thema, sich über für und wieder
und den damit verbundenen Erfahrungen auszutauschen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Annett (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Andreas,

zum Thema UVC-Lampe wurde im Forum die letzten Monate und Jahre einiges geschrieben - einfach mal die Suchfunktion mit UVC-Lampe benutzen. Vom neuen Schreiben wird sich am inhaltlichen nichts ändern. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2366/?q=UVC-Lampe
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4919/?q=UVC-Lampe
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6305/?q=UVC-Lampe

Sind mit den Mikroorganismen die hier gemeint?
Dann holt das Thema doch wieder hoch und schreibt weiter daran. Deshalb schließen wir so gut wie keine Themen.


----------



## Buratino (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Annett,
danke für Deine Antwort, habe mich durch die Beiträge gelesen.
Es sind doch recht unterschiedliche Ansichten auf der Tagesordnung.
Für meinen Teich kann ich nur sagen das es ohne UVC jetzt besser geht,
allerdings brummt der Pflanzenteich jetzt auch richtig und ich denke das es
die bessere Variante für alle Teichbewohner ist. Bei den Bakterien habe ich die EM`s gemeint, werde mal die letzten Schreiber über ihre Erfahrungen in diesem Jahr befragen. Habe in den letzten Wochen sogar mal mein Aquarium
damit geimpft, habe starke Schmieralgenkolonien gehabt, die mit der chemischen Keule nicht weggingen (außer einige meiner Fische).  

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Elfriede (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch über die unterschiedlichen Meinungen zum Thema EM erstaunt, weil doch sonst hier im Forum allgemein sehr häufig über die Notwendigkeit von genügend Bakterien im Teich gesprochen wird und oft auch über die ernsthafte  Sorge, dass sie bei einem Filterausfall absterben und damit die Stabilität des Teiches gefährden könnten. 

Vielleicht rührt die ablehnende Haltung von der Bezeichnung Effektive Mikroorganismen her, die ohne weitere Erklärung etwas abgehoben und irgendwie nach "Wundermittel" klingt. Mich stört diese Bezeichnung auch ein wenig, denn meiner Meinung nach arbeiten  alle Bakterien äußerst effektiv in ihrem angestammten Wirkungsbereich. 

Dass es Prof. Higa in seiner Forschung gelungen ist, eine Kombination aus fünf Bakterienstämmen derart zu vereinen, dass sie effektiv und aufbauend zusammenarbeiten, um Fäulnis im Boden oder im Wasser umzubauen bzw. zu  verhindern, macht den Einsatz dieser   Effektiven Mikroorganismen (EM) aber sicher für viele Einsatzbereiche wertvoll, wie in der Landwirtschaft zum Beispiel und in  Gewässern jeder Art, also auch in unseren Gärten und Teichen.

Ich selbst kann noch auf keine besonderen Erfahrungen mit der EM-Technologie verweisen, die ich in erster Linie in meinem Garten einsetzen wollte, als ich vor fünf Monaten erstmals davon hörte. Das Thema - EM für den Teich - interessiert mich natürlich auch und ich würde mich über eine ernsthafte, vorurteilsfreie Diskussion darüber hier im Forum freuen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo zusammen,

na dann gibts doch eigentlich nur eine Möglichkeit.
Einer von Euch macht einen entsprechenden Thread auf und versucht dabei ausdrücklich die Leute anzusprechen, die mit EMs schon Erfahrungen sammeln konnten.

Hier noch einige Links aus teichforum.info (diese werden ungefähr ab Oktober nicht mehr funktionieren):
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13577
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13649
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13647
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/13650

Gerade der letzte Schreiber zeigt, dass es oft ein bisschen nach "Missionieren" aussieht.... und da machen halt viele dicht.

Vielleicht bekommen wir eine vernünftige Diskussion hin?!
_
EDIT by Annett: Links per 10.12.2007 aktualisiert_


----------



## Buratino (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo zusammen,
kann den Vorschlag von Annett nur begrüßen, schließlich geht es ja darum, 
unseren Lieblingen optimale Bedingungen zu schaffen. Jeder ist doch sicher bemüht mit diesem Forum Erfahrungen auszutauschen und dem Nächsten
seine Hilfe anzubieten. Das dabei jeder andere Erfahrungen in seinem Teich macht ist wohl logisch. Werde auf jeden Fall versuchen meine Erfahrungen die ich im Koi-, Goldfischteich und Aquarium gemacht habe mit einfließen zu lassen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Elfriede (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Annett,

ich finde Deinen Vorschlag auch sehr gut, wie auch die Hinweise auf die bereits bestehenden Seiten zu diesem Thema, die leider nur mehr kurzzeitig zur Verfügung stehen werden, wie Du angekündigt hast. Schade eigentlich, denn ich finde sie sehr interessant, besonders im Hinblick auf eine neuerliche Diskussion, die Buratino hoffentlich mit seinen Erfahrungen beginnen wird. Es gibt sicher noch weitere Anwender, die sich dann auch melden werden.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Annett (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich hoffe nicht, dass wir gezwungen sind, die ganzen Beiträge von teichforum.info zu "entsorgen".
Unser Anliegen war es ja, diese in ein aktives Forum herüber zu retten, sodass sie von hier aus durchsuchbar werden.
Wie das Ganze dann allerdings aussieht (direkt ins Forum eingepflegt oder in ein extra Archiv) wird sich wohl erst im Oktober ergeben.
Ich könnte jetzt noch einiges dazu schreiben, aber das sprengt 100%ig den Rahmen dieses Themas. 

Wenn ich es nicht vergesse, werde ich die Links später entsprechend umändern... Ihr dürft mich dann auch gern daran erinnern.


----------



## Elfriede (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Auch Buratino möchte sich vorstellen !!!*

Hallo Annett,

einen etwas verspäteten Dank für diese erfreuliche Information, aber ich schaffte es heute nicht früher, es war einfach zu heiss. Selbst jetzt in der Nacht hat es noch fast 30°. Die nächsten Tage soll es aber erheblich  abkühlen, was nach diesem extrem heißen Sommer hier in Griechenland wirklich erholsam wäre.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------

